# Power Strips



## PattyCombs (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a big entertainment center in my garage with a nice sized plasma tv, a dvd/vhs player, and a XBox all hooked up. All the devices and their cords are plugged into a power strip. When I go to bed every night or leave for the day, I turn off the tv then turn off the power switch. Should I keep turning off the power switch as a way to save money? Is it supposed to make a difference?


----------



## Animal (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes, it will get rid of those phantom loads (little lights,clocks,memory). All appliances have them , and you might save $200 a year nowadays.


----------

